# do i have to be the owner of a car to insure it?



## gazelleh (24 Apr 2009)

I was just wondering do i have to be the owner of a car to insure it?
my boyfriend is leaving me his car to drive for a year while he is working abroad,i have fully comprehensive insurance of my own and a full licence, can i just transfer my insurance policy to his car or will i have to re-register his car in my name before i can insure it?


----------



## Sue Ellen (24 Apr 2009)

The vehicle will need to be registered in your name.


----------



## Mommah (25 Apr 2009)

Ditto
A friend had a car his father lent him and he insured it...but when it was stolen it wasn't covered as the insurance was void since he wasn't the owner.


----------



## Ravima (25 Apr 2009)

Strictly speaking you do not have to be the registered owner as the registration documents are not proof of ownership. You MUST have an insurable interest in the car. Speak with your insurers and tell them the true position. If you are up front with them and they accept the position, then they will note their records that you are a type of bailee of the car and also note the owners name in the policy, that in the event of a claim being made against him, your policy will indemnify him as OWNER and also in the event of them making a payment in the event of a total loss, the cheque will be in joint names of you and him.


----------



## Complainer (25 Apr 2009)

Sue Ellen said:


> The vehicle will need to be registered in your name.


My wife has been the main insured driver on my car for years now, as she normally has the car during the day. There was no difficulty from the insurance companies about this.


----------



## peteb (25 Apr 2009)

Complainer said:


> My wife has been the main insured driver on my car for years now, as she normally has the car during the day. There was no difficulty from the insurance companies about this.


 
Completely different situation.  You have to have insurable interest in what you are insuring, and being your wife she does! What yours is hers, etc! If you are married, its clear that your wife would have an interest in the vehile.  

To be honest, I wouldn't see it as being too much of a problem if you speak to your insurance company.  Once they know the situation it may be ok.  But if you didnt tell them and there was an accident and you write off the car, when it comes to paying out time and the VLC is in a different name, you can kiss your settlement cheque goodbye!  Seen it happen a few times in work!


----------

